# GeForce GTX 460M / 480M / 485M



## SFVogt (Jan 8, 2011)

Here the missing data of the GeForce GTX 460M / 480M / 485M graphics card


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 12, 2011)

added all those. thanks


----------

